

Show HN: Hacker News Dashboard (hckrnews.com data + kibana3 + qbox.io + appfog) - ekrsulov
http://hnk.aws.af.cm/index.html

======
durzagott
I'll echo what the others have said in that it's a little confusing. It's more
of a dashboard creation kit than a tool for end-users. For example, do I
really need to be able to change the span of the dash widgets as an end-user?

I'm also not sure what the Queries search boxes do. I typed in an area of
interest "AngularJS", but couldn't figure out what it did. I was hoping to get
a list of all submissions about AngularJS (including all the metrics in the
Graph widget).

You've obviously put a lot of hard work into this and I love your idea. I just
feel that it's more of a tool for you as a developer than me as an end-user.

I've bookmarked you and look forward to checking up on future progress!

------
jmsbrwr
This had the potential to be interesting, but I have no idea what anything
does or why I should care, so I left.

Put some time into making the UI more friendly and consider something like
Intro.js that gives user's a tour and helps them see the value in your site.

------
waylonrobert
What is this supposed to be used for?

